# people raising pigs don't talk much



## bj taylor (Oct 24, 2013)

the other forum pages consistently have new posts.  i eagerly look for new pig posts to read ( i hope to have pigs one day).  days, many days go by & no one says anything.  so much to learn & nobody's talking.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 25, 2013)

*Yes, I have, unfortunately, come to this conclusion too. And it's too bad because I want to talk piggies!*


----------



## AshleyFishy (Oct 25, 2013)

I find my pigs are just so low maintenance and non problematic that there really isn't much to talk about with them.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 25, 2013)

What do you want to know? Ask away!!!


----------



## secuono (Oct 25, 2013)

AshleyFishy said:
			
		

> I find my pigs are just so low maintenance and non problematic that there really isn't much to talk about with them.


Yup, that and it seems pig farmers aren't much for forums.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup,  that and the fact that many posts are for "pet" pigs.      Barnyard animals are not meant to be pets as in Disney movies... they are meant to be food.   I want bacon and ham !


----------



## bj taylor (Oct 26, 2013)

I want to learn more about the pros & cons of breeds.  I want to learn more about pigs being pastured w/other livestock - is it ever safe?  I want to learn what they need for winter & how their birthing goes.  the questions go on and on.  I also want to see pictures - they're so wonderful looking.
the not so sweet aspect I want to know about is harvesting your own pigs vs a processor.  gosh, it'd hard to think of all the questions - there's so much to learn and so much to know.  

I wish people would just talk about how it all works - the good and the bad and why you did what you did.  did it turn out right or do you thing you would do it different.


----------



## jdubya (Oct 26, 2013)

they can be pastured with other livestock, but you'll need to have a hot wire with your fence, and a good livestock guard dog (raised with pigs, goats, sheep, etc.)  pigs are actually very clean animals when raised on pasture. they will only use one area as a "bathroom".  they get a bad rap for being filthy because they are often raised in such a small area.  when given a choice, they wont poop where they eat and sleep.

pigs do carry diseases that can infect other livestock, like brucellosis, psuedorabies and anthrax.  make sure all animals are healthy before you co-mingle species.  also, make sure wild hogs aren't prevalent in your area, or you wont be able to keep disease out of your herd if they're on pasture.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok the bad stuff first.

Pigs can be very dangerous. I got rid of a biting duroc not to long ago for that reason. They are powerful and fast moving. They will eat you if they feel like it. They can be hard on fencing, hot wire is a must. They eat a fair amount and poop about the same amount. I would not trust any pig larger than a mini potbelly in with other livestock. 

The good stuff.

They are tasty.   most pigs aren't going to be hell on the hoof. They eat anything. Great for plowing up a garden. 

As for processing I use a processor. It is just easier for me. I can't imagine handling and cutting up something that size.

Things I wish I knew when I first got my pigs.

Don't bother with show stock or care about purebred. Get them young and raise them right. Don't bother with potbellies/kunekune/wild unless you will be processing your own meat.


----------



## Parsnip (Oct 27, 2013)

I know about Berkshire hogs if anyone's interested??? lol

I'd be happy to tell my pig stories to anyone who wants to hear!
(cannot post pictures yet because I don't have 10 posts yet!)


----------



## bj taylor (Oct 27, 2013)

for those of us in hot climates, do we need dark colored pigs?  if they have plenty of shade, do they still need the water hole/wallow?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 27, 2013)

Parsnip said:
			
		

> I know about Berkshire hogs if anyone's interested??? lol
> 
> I'd be happy to tell my pig stories to anyone who wants to hear!
> (cannot post pictures yet because I don't have 10 posts yet!)


YES!! Please tell us your pig stories! Hurry up and post 10 posts so we can get pics too!!!!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Oct 28, 2013)

bj taylor said:
			
		

> for those of us in hot climates, do we need dark colored pigs?  if they have plenty of shade, do they still need the water hole/wallow?


I'm in a hot humid climate, I aim for black or dark red. Also the floppy eared breeds have done better for me. I do keep a deep mud hole and shade. One of mine has a Hampshire band and it is always sunburned even with mud and shade. They need to keep some moisture on their skin, so you can either keep a mud pit or get a hog oiler. I don't recommend a hog oiler in a sunny climate though.


----------



## Parsnip (Oct 28, 2013)

Baymule said:
			
		

> Parsnip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH BOY
Maybe I should just start a thread about my years raising hogs lol
PICTURES INCLUDED


----------



## Dino (Nov 27, 2013)

This site attracts more goat people.   Jmo....


----------



## islandgal99 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'll be happy to tell you about my fledgling experiences with Ossabaw hogs.  

Ossabaw Island pigs - they are not small like potbellies, but not huge like commercial pigs. They are somewhere inbetween. Females are 100-150 lbs, males larger up to 250 lbs (commercial pigs can be in the range of 600 lbs).  They are smaller than that in the wild, but grow larger in captivity.  Both my girls fit in dog crates when I moved them here at 1 year old - but don't be fooled - though they may fit, a dog crate will not "hold" a pig should it decide it wants out - don't ask me how I know that.  They are a nice manageable size. 

 They developed the unique size and traits, and also the unique way that they metabolize their fat and store reserves because of the harsh island climate - they can literally starve for 2 months without any food and live off fat reserves - that being said they are also easily prone to obesity. And I won't be testing the starvation period...but there was a long harsh spring on the island with no food.  Because of the metabolism traits, many of these pigs ended up in research labs.  

There are mixed experiences among breeders regarding temperament - these are a 'wilder' pig as they were abandoned on an island for 500 years.  Mine are VERY friendly and easy to work with, both girls would come up for belly rubs and flop right over before they had their babies. Some folks claim they are not friendly.  They also have GREAT instincts, as recently demonstrated when a run-away baby returned over 12 hours later to the nest it was born in (another long story), and by observing the moms incredible sensitivity while moving about and laying down - they are SO careful. 

There are not many of these pigs in Canada, and no more pigs are being exported off Ossabaw Island - the government decided they are more valuable to hunt than to allow exported for breeding.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am really interested in preserving this breed - to me they are the perfect size for small plot holdings and have such a unique history, and are really, really, really cool pigs!  I need to find some to import, or other breeders in Canada. 

I thought since they were smaller that I wouldn't need electric. I was wrong, they now have electric. My big ones don't bite, but those newborn babies sure do if scared - bit me like crazy on my arm, chin and hands when I tried to round them up when they were born in the pasture (I mis-calculated the birth-date). The adults have all been handled since babies, the boar was a "house pig", and they all are friendly and I trust them around people - but I'm cautious with the babies around, and the boar was protective over the babies born in the pasture. 

I'm not new to pigs - I grew up on an "unconventional" hog farm many years ago where we pastured our sows and boars, and had lots of space for growing up. Our commercial pigs were only dangerous when they had babies.  We rode our boars, sows got ear rubs....but they are not pets, one must always be careful, they are big and can hurt you even if it's not intended. 

On forums, its always helpful to just ask the questions you like.  If they've been asked, you will be directed to that post.  If it's a new question, it will be answered.


----------



## Dino (Jan 16, 2014)

Another reason people raising pigs don't say much on here is because this forum seems to be more "pet" people than livestock farmers or homesteaders.  Mini's and such are not the same as livestock for human consumption and yet people want to associate them as if they are... until it comes to why livestock is raised.  

You can't even feed pet pigs the same way... good god people keep them indoors too!  At what point do you butcher a mini?  Have you grilled any mini pigs?  Do you section them for smoking?  Wow talk about baby back ribs!  Lol!


----------



## Dino (Jan 16, 2014)

I for one do NOT want to see pigs become classified as pets like what happened with horses.  Now horses are worthless, nobody wants them, they are too costly to feed as a pet.  So many are starving everyday now... all because pet people couldn't stomache the idea of horses being slaughtered for human consumption as well as dog and cat food, glue, etc.  All those big, kind hearted people caused horses to suffer in actuality.  Such a shame...


----------



## Kristina' Kritter Korral (Mar 3, 2014)

Baby backs     I have heard of people who are eating potbellies pigs but I'm not sure it would be worth it. That would not make enough bacon Just for me lol  Ok now I'm hungry!


----------

